# Conservation organization opinions



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Recently I've decided it would be better to focus my donations/time on more specific organizations. I've been a member of basically all the main conservation organizations for several years now and feel it would be more productive for me to focus in on a few as the new year begins and my membership renewals are coming up.

I plan on sticking with RMEF and BHA as national organizations I support.

Locally I have always donated/bought a membership to Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation and plan on continuing to support them and maybe trying to get more involved with what they do.

So I was just wondering, where I'd like to cut back on the number of memberships I purchase and focus more on specific groups I wouldn't mind adding one more Utah/locally based one like UCWF and one more of the bigger groups as well. What groups do you guys most recommend who make the biggest difference and is worth the time/money to support?


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

What about the local chapter of the Wild Sheep Foundation?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

You can't go wrong with SFW. They really have things under control in Utah...:grin:


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

stillhunterman said:


> You can't go wrong with SFW. They really have things under control in Utah...:grin:


+1


----------

